# Colour Video Clips of Capured LW Aircraft



## Crimea_River (Dec 10, 2011)

This interesting link was posted over at 12 O'Clock High today. Some good studies in camo colours. 

Framepool stock footage:G.I. / Air Force / Germany / 1945


----------



## phas3e (Dec 11, 2011)

Is that a WNF or Regensburg built 109G-14? I see the large main wheel bumps on the wings, Regensburg style underwing crosses but with the RLM 75 going through the cockpit it appears WNF,
or maybe a service depot hybrid.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow thanks for picking up on that Andy!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 11, 2011)

Real good shots!


----------



## kettbo (Dec 12, 2011)

phas3e said:


> Is that a WNF or Regensburg built 109G-14? I see the large main wheel bumps on the wings, Regensburg style underwing crosses but with the RLM 75 going through the cockpit it appears WNF,
> or maybe a service depot hybrid.



I really wish I knew all this stuff!


----------

